# Anyone shooting a 6.5 Creedmore?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I bought a 308 so I would not ware out my 300 Win Mag shooting it. To late. So new barrel etc for that rifle. I may be slow, but I do catch on so I'm thinking another 6.5 so I don't ware out my Cooper 6.5X284. The more I read the more I like the sound of the 6.5 Creedmore. I see the Browning synthetic stalker can be had for $500 and the weight is only 6lb 4oz.

So what's the opinion on the cartridge, and in the Browning?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't know much about the creedmore other than reading reviews from other folks.......not impressed. Gotta be some thing better than a Browning isn't there? They are way over priced for how they shoot.

Why do you shoot if you are worried about wearing out your barrels??? They make new ones :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought about the Thompson Center Venture that has 5R rifling. I would like to get the weight down though.

What have you read about the Creedmore that doesn't impress you? Isn't the velocity about the same as the 260 Remington and the 6.5X55 Swedish?

I am looking for something that doesn't burn up barrels, light weight, and good ballistic coefficient. I would like to throw 140 VLD in the 2700 fps range, and 120 Ballistic Tips at 2900 to 3000 fps.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

To be honest, the only 6.5 I am impressed with is the 6.5X284. The Creedmore doesn't seem to be any thing the 260 isn't. I have 2 .260s and I am not overly impressed with either. Don't get me wrong, I am not putting them down, just not really impressed by them. Just like the .308, I like it, but it isn't impressive. I like the 7s much better.

Again, I don't know a thing about the 6.5 Creedmore, other than what I have read, so my opinion doesn't count for much!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The only reason for me to consider the Creedmore over the 260 is that I can load 140 out to the rifling, and still get them in the magazine. I had thought about a new barrel on my Savage instead. I suppose that would be ok in your book right?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would take one Savage over 3 Brownings! Very true on the OAL. I can't load over mag length unless I go single shot, not fun.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

One thing to consider is having a rifle built up in that caliber. You can have your smith set the throat however you want it. I had my 300WM setup so my bullets were in as far as possible in the neck and still close to the lands. Then as my throat erodes I can set them longer to chase the lands. Here are a few links.

http://www.6mmbr.com/gunweek084.html
http://demigodllc.com/articles/6.5-shoo ... creedmoor/
http://demigodllc.com/articles/6.5-cree ... one-right/
http://demigodllc.com/articles/6.5x47-l ... cal-rifle/

Chuck Norris has volunteered to remain on earth after the Rapture; he will spend his time fighting the Anti-Christ.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

If you have a nice 6.5x284 but dont want to shoot it for fear of wearing it out, why not a second 6.5x284 to practice with. I dont really subscribe to camp of not shooting a rifle for fear of wearing it out, in that case why even have that rifle, just buy cheap rifles you can replace every few years. I say shoot your guns to your hearts content, stocks and barrels and optics an allways be replaced. :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I could think about another 6.5X284. I bought mine in the Cooper Phoenix, and it's heavy. My knees don't want to carry me anymore, and they really complain when I add extra weight. So I am looking for something light with less recoil than my light 300 WSM. The short mag doesn't bother me now, but when a guy hits 70 maybe. I'm just thinking smaller case heavy bullet, more efficient in a light short package. The Savage Long Range Hunter may be something to think about.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

That makes sense, I have a .308 that I wouldnt want to lug around either. I was looking at a Savage 11/111 light weight hunter in 7mm-08, both because I dont have that caliber in my collection yet, and at 5.5lbs it could ride on my back all day, or while I am cross country skiing. They also offer it in 6.5 Creedmoor and 6.5x284, I would not expect it to group well with multiple firings without sufficient cool down time, but it really seems like it would work well for those early morning\evening walks where there is a possibility of running across a coyote.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I drooled a little over that Savage lightweight hunter, but the wallet brought me back to reality. Very nice looking rifle.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> The only reason for me to consider the Creedmore over the 260 is that I can load 140 out to the rifling, and still get them in the magazine.


Assuming of course Browning is accurate in its chamber cutting.

Factory "lawsuit" chambers are notoriously on the long side. I wouldnt bet the farm on being able to reach the lands with a 140 VLD out of ANY factory cut chamber and still be able to mag load.

Ive been shooting a .260 Rem and love it to death. It beats the snot out of the rest of the .308 off-spring.
6.5 CM, 6.5 lapua, .260, all pretty much a horse apiece when it comes to performance. The clincher for me and a .260 was Lapua starting to make brass.

Creedmoor brass is limited in manufacturers and usually pretty damn hard to come by. Same with 6.5 Lapua. The .260 is fast becoming the most popular of the 6.5 short actions, and reloading component manufacturers have taken notice, finally.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The Browning is a 1-8 twist so I was assuming the chamber was cut correctly. The whole idea of the Creedmore is for the heavy bullets in short action, and magazine loadable. I suppose some manufacture could goof up the whole concept though.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> The Browning is a 1-8 twist so I was assuming the chamber was cut correctly. The whole idea of the Creedmore is for the heavy bullets in short action, and magazine loadable. I suppose some manufacture could goof up the whole concept though.


You hope. Most serious shooters/reloaders want bullets as close to the lands as possible. But you got to remember, most factory guns arent geared towards serious shooters/reloaders. More freebore means some inept reloader most likely wont blow himself up and sue the weapon manufacturer. :wink:

Kinda goes hand in hand with far to many weapons coming from the factory with double digit trigger pull weights. :x


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Trigger pull, ya darn near need a hammer for some of those triggers. Build a perfectly good rifle then screw it up with a crappy trigger. My Browning in 300 WSM was not shooting that good. It was $25 at Brownells for two springs. A two pound and a three pound spring. I put the two pound in mine, and the three pound in my son's. My trigger is now one pound 12 ounces. You would think I put a new custom barrel on and not just a trigger. Tougher to flinch bad with a good trigger.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2012)

I have been shooting a 6.5 creedmoore for about 3 or 4 months. It is a Savage model 111/11 longrange hunter. I think its worth mentioning that I had to send the original rifle back to savage because of a bad chamber. Rare thing but it happens with production guns. Savage was great to work with and replaced the barrel, tested and returned in 30 days or a little less. I reload for the gun and after breaking the rifle in, it shoots very well... I have shot a number of sub moa grps. Some slightly under 1/2 inch and some @ the 5/8 inch grp. It is still in the ringing out phase but i am very very happy with the Savage 6.5 creedmoore. I am reloading for about 10 bucks for 20 rds of match grade 140 amax. It also shot the 140 grain sst sub 1/2 moa. I have rung some steal targets @ 300 and 500 yards but have not grpd at those distances yet...coming to that soon. Very low recoil for a gun with 300 win mag ballistics. Fun to shoot!!! I topped this rifle off with a 4x16x50 vortex viper FFP and it deserves an honorable mention. It is one heck of a scope! I have been using all hornady componets as they are the ONLY maker of brass that i know of for the creedmoore. Superformance powder is all i have used at this point. I might mention the accu trigger on this rifle was at minimum pull and pulled 3.0 lbs on a meter. Could be a little lighter but its not bad..zero creep 0 travel on this one.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks Fuzzy that was very interesting. I purchased a Criterion barrel and heavy recoil lug and installed it on my Savage 22-250 Weather Warrior. I started shooting 75 gr bullets in my 20 inch AR15. I had been loosing coyotes with 50gr so I bought a longer barrel with 1in 8 twist. It sure lays them low now. I have a heavy barrel 22-250 and decided I didn't need the light carry rifle anymore. So now it has a 6.5 Creedmoor barrel and sits in a Bell and Carlson Medalist stock.

I am shooting the 140 gr Berger VLD with H4350. Where did you find your information on Superformance. At 2720 fps it groups 1/4 inch. With R17 I pushed it to 2800 fps with no pressure, but the groups opened. I guess I am perfectly happy with 2700 because a more moderate round was what I was looking for. Oh, the 2720 fps is out of a 24 inch barrel.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2012)

The suprformance #s came right out of the Hornady edition 8 reloading book. Next week cabela's is having a" home town hero" sale for disabled vets. I am going to buy a chronogrph and should be able to get REAL numbers from this rifle. Sounds like you have a wonderful rifle that will shoot fantasticly. Grats on puting together a fine rifle, I would have loved to put a GA percision in my safe but just couldnt afford everything i would want"(. I paid 740 for my gun new, and scope and monts ran 1000 bucks. So 3500 for a GAP rifle is what i would have come up with or 1750 and hope i got a good one...which thanks to Savage/vortex I did. 44.7 gr. of superformance on a 140 grain amax @2700 fps (by the book)with a 24" factory barrel.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thank you for that information. I noticed the book says 40 gr of H4350 is max for the 140 gr Amax. Then I purchased a box and it said 41.5 gr H4350 right on the box. My box is a month old and says 2700 fps. Now the new box says 2800 fps. Go figure.

The Criterion barrel isn't that expensive. It's a botton rifled barrel, but it has a very nice bore. Pre chambered in a match 6.5 Creedmoor only cost me $285. Then a wrench for $30 and a go guage for $30 and your ready to go with a Savage.

Edit: I just looked at the Hornady site and they say 2710 fps for the 140 Amax. I think I seen 2800 fps in a catalog somewhere, but evidently Hornady has not changed their velocity claim.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

some time in feb going to be joining the creedmore family and looking forward to it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2012)

Im excited! Just got a call that the model#25 "walking varmiter" .17 Hornet I ordered will be here next week. Now i get a whole new Christmas list of stuff to give to Santa...YEA!!!! LETS SEE????? Yea..its a savge.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2012)

Shot my creedmoore thru a chornograph for the first time. 140gr. amax; superformance powder 44.7 gr. avg.fps 2779. Five shots:2775;2778;2775;2808;2759. Shooting grps around the 1/2 moa @ 100 yds. Some under some slightly over. 140 sst also grping around the 1/2 moa @ 100 yds. Way happy with the Model 111 LR hunter by savage.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have the trigger on most of my rifles at about two pounds. I called Savage Monday and told them my trigger feels like I'm pulling on a crowbar. A new one to six pound spring is on the way and only cost me $2. They have a minimum order of $10 so it looks like I'll have a Savage cap too. Off hand I couldn't think of anything I needed so I guess it will have to be a cap.

Anyway, I think the two most important things on a rifle is the crown and the trigger. I think once the new trigger spring is in I will be real happy.

I was out shooting yesterday. Shooting my wife's fall decoration (pumpkins). I took them out to a friends place and sat them up at 600 yards. I expected them to blow up, or at least roll around and what I didn't know is they froze to the icy path I sat them on. So after 12 rounds I'm getting upset. I see a small rock (well six or eight inches) eroding from a small bank that is 90 degrees to me so I know I will not get a ricochet. It's at 814 yards so I dialed in and smacked it. So why can't I hit a 600 yard pumpkin? Further inspection showed I was shooting through the pumpkin and in their frozen state it just left little holes, and they would not move because they were frozen to the ground. I think I'll stick with steel swinging targets. Pumpkins try to give my ulcers.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

got my bartlien 5r sendero contour bbl in the mail a couple days ago and now just going to finish up the deer season with the .308 and then off to get her changed to the creed looking forward to it. If any one is ever looking for bbls check out bugholes they have a bunch in stock with no wait time and good guy to deal with. What length are you running on your bbl plainsman that is my next decision?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have so many heavy barrels that I was going to go light 22 inch, but Jim at Northern Shooters Supply talked me into a 24 inch heavy sporter. The weight wasn't that much difference, but he said if you want performance from a Creedmoor you should have at least 24. If your going Sendero contour, which my new custom 300 Win mag is, it would be very tempting to also retain the length. I'm guessing you would pick up another 100 fps. I tried some R17 and there was no pressure at 2800+ (can't remember exactly right now but it was somewhere around 2820 - 2830) and no pressure. The accuracy was only about .6 inch so I stuck with the H4350. I didn't have the distance from the lands set at the time so will give R17 another try next summer.

I wonder if you wouldn't be right on the heels of my 6.5 X 284 with R17 in a 26 inch Creedmoor? I don't know if I want to wear my barrel that fast though. I think I'll keep it moderate and if I want more speed grab the other rifle. You just can't complain when your punching groups under .2 inches. It makes it hard to consider any changes.

I should mention that all of the velocities and groups I am talking about are with the 140 Berger VLD.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

seems the h4350 is the go to powder in about all the 6.5's i will probally start with that and the 140 amax and bergers and go from there. i am excited like a kid on christmas eve waiting for santa to come


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

H4350 is the most popular that 's for sure. It's what I'm shooting right now.

4831sc is probably next most popular. I got some of that I need to try.

I also have some RL17 to try out too.

The guy who built my brothers 260 Rem recently recommended he try IMR 7828 SSC. It's apparently more accurate for him then both H4350 and H4831sc. Burn rate is between 4350 and H1000 I guess. Will see how it works in his rifle before I buy any. I got enough crap on hand to test out for quite a while. And load testing isn't my most favorite thing in the world to do.


----------



## never2old2hunt (Jan 4, 2013)

i bought my Savage 6.5 creedmor lightweight hunter, and i am so pleased with it. I have always shot my 
270, but this gun is a tack driver, two weeks ago i shot a 300 pound boar at 300 yards right in the ear. I was amazed
at the accuracy. I am using hornadys 120 grain. I also put a zeiss conquest scope on it. If any of you have a chance to shoot
this rifle you will not be disappointed. This gun is awesome. However, my daughter still loves her browning 22 hornet, but
thats another story. Savage 6.5 did it right when they made this rifle.


----------

